#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  И снова про понятие "грех"

## Нико

Не знала, в какой раздел написать. Как переводчику буддийских книг мне по-прежнему интересно, насколько правомерно использовать в переводах буддийской литературы на русский язык слово "грех" вместо "проступок" или "падение", например.... Я знаю, что это уже обсуждалось на БФ, но полной ясности до конца нет. Для меня "грех" несёт чисто христианскую коннотацию.

----------

Miruka Ze (21.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Чтобы быдо понятно, о чем речь:
http://www.classes.ru/all-russian/ru...-term-2856.htm

----------

Владимир Баскаков (24.03.2013), Пема Ванчук (22.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ты, кстати, какое именно тиб. слово имеешь в виду?

----------


## До

Ожегов:

_грех ГРЕХ, -а, 1. У верующих: нарушение религиозных предписаний, правил. Покаяться в грехах. Отпущение грехов. Вольный, невольный г. Тяжкий, смертный г. 2. То, что лежит на совести, отягощает её как чувство вины. Г. на душе лежит. Взять г. на душу. Снять г. с души. Все мы не без греха. 3. Предосудительный поступок. Вспомнить о грехах прошлого. Грехи молодости (). Не клади плохо, не вводи вора в грех (). 4. в , с Грешно, нехорошо (). Над старостью смеяться г. Г. обижаться (нельзя, не стоит обижаться, быть недовольным)._

----------


## Го Син

Из Ожегова

ГРЕХ

-а, м. 1. У верующих: нарушение религиозных предписаний, правил. Покаяться в грехах. Отпущение грехов. Вольный, невольный г. Тяжкий, смертный г. 2. То, что лежит на совести, отягощает ее как чувство вины. Г. на душе лежит. Взять г. на душу. Снять г. с души. Все мы не без греха. 3. Предосудительный поступок. Вспомнить о грехах прошлого. Грехи молодости (шутл.). Не клади плохо, не вводи вора в грех (посл.). 

ПРОСТУПОК

-пка, м. Поступок, нарушающий правила поведения, провинность.

ПАДЕНИЕ

-я, ср. 1. см. падать и пасть. 2. Нравственное разложение, упадок, забвение моральных устоев. Дойти до полного падения.


Из Merriam Webster:

Definition of SIN
1
a : an offense against religious or moral law 
b : an action that is or is felt to be highly reprehensible  
c : an often serious shortcoming : fault 
2
a : transgression of the law of God 
b : a vitiated state of human nature in which the self is estranged from God

----------


## Го Син

Из Иллюминатора Тони Даффа: sdig pa  II.  1) "Degradation".  Translation of the Sanskrit "papaṃ".  A general name for non-virtue and negativity.  The word means "that which drags you down" so "degrading actions", e.g., see sdig sgrib.  i) In Buddhism it refers to any kind of bad action, anything done that one shouldn't do if one followed the laws of reality.  It is actually the equivalent of the Christian word "sin" except that there are none of the theistic connotations with it.  Therefore, it in buddhist contexts it is usually not translated as "sin" but as "evil", "evil deeds", "negativity", "negative actions".

----------


## Сергей Хос

Думаю, эти пресловутые "христианские коннотации" - проблема не переводчика, а читателя.
Пусть выводят тараканов в собственной голове, а не требуют от переводчика удобной для них лексики в ущерб стилю и удобочитаемости.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.03.2013), Игорь Ю (26.03.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (22.03.2013), Федор Ф (23.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ты, кстати, какое именно тиб. слово имеешь в виду?


 ltung ba

skyon pa

sdig pa

----------


## Го Син

наверное skyon, а не skyon pa)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ltung ba
> skyon pa
> sdig pa


еще

nyes pa
[translation-san] {LCh,L,MV,MSA} doṣa
[translation-san] {MSA} duṣṭa
[translation-san] {MSA} duṣṭatā
[translation-san] {MSA} pradoṣa
[translation-san] {C} kalaṅka
[translation-san] {MSA} aparādha
[translation-eng] {Hopkins} fault; fallacy; evil; crime; bad; sin; deficiency; problematic; humor

)))))

----------


## Го Син

определение sdig pa из TDCM: 2 ... .1) mi dge ba dang/ ngan pa/ ... las ngan pa'i sdig pa ma bsags na/ skrag dgos pa'i gshin rje chos rgyal med/ ... ming gi rnam grangs la dge ba'i 'gal zla dang/ ngan 'gro'i lam/ ngan lhung/ nyes pa/ nyes spyod/ sdig blta/ nongs pa/ spang bya/ dams byed/ mtsher 'gro/ bzang las byol bcas so/

----------


## Кунсанг

Из словаря синонимов тибетского языка

sdig pa'i ming:

dge ba'i 'gal zla - противодействующее добродетели,
ngan 'gro'i lam - путь плохих уделов,
ngan 'thung - пить плохое,
nyes ltung - порок-падение,
sdig blta - видеть (грех),
nongs pa - порочный недостаток,
spang bya - избегаемое,
dams byed - приводящий к деградации,
'tser 'gro - страшное поведение,
bzang las byol - уклоняться от благого.

У Намкая Норбу ринпоче было разъяснение насчет sdig sgrib что тибетский термин не совсем подразумевает грех, а что то насчет затемнений и препятствий.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не знала, в какой раздел написать. Как переводчику буддийских книг мне по-прежнему интересно, насколько правомерно использовать в переводах буддийской литературы на русский язык слово "грех" вместо "проступок" или "падение", например.... Я знаю, что это уже обсуждалось на БФ, но полной ясности до конца нет. Для меня "грех" несёт чисто христианскую коннотацию.


Дигпа более относится к 10 неблагим деяниям вероятно, а тунгва - падение имеет большее отношение к принятым обязательствам и обетам. Хорошо посмотреть какой-нибудь толковый словарь тибетского.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У Намкая Норбу ринпоче было разъяснение насчет sdig sgrib что тибетский термин не совсем подразумевает грех, а что то насчет затемнений и препятствий.


sdig sgrib может быть сокращенной записью выражения sdig pa dang sgrib pa: прегрешения и [проистекающая из них] омраченность.

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Думаю, эти пресловутые "христианские коннотации" - проблема не переводчика, а читателя.
> Пусть выводят тараканов в собственной голове, а не требуют от переводчика удобной для них лексики в ущерб стилю и удобочитаемости.


Помилуйте. Получается переводчик не знает как перевести термин и при этом не исказить смысл и не привнести отсебятины, но виноват в этом читатель?
Б.И. Кузнецов помнится тоже sems переводил как душа. Брррр.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.03.2013), Нико (21.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Помилуйте. Получается переводчик не знает как перевести термин и при этом не исказить смысл и не привнести отсебятины, но виноват в этом читатель?


Почему не знает?
Переводчик знает: слово sdig pa нужно переводить как "грех". Никакого искажения смысла в этом нет.




> Б.И. Кузнецов помнится тоже sems переводил как душа. Брррр.


А что не так?
Вам приятно думать, что "в буддизме нету души"? Ну, это ваше дело, думайте что хотите. )))

----------

Игорь Ю (26.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А что не так?
> Вам приятно думать, что "в буддизме нету души"? Ну, это ваше дело, думайте что хотите. )))


А что, значит, всё-таки в буддизме есть душа? Шокирующее откровение после почти полжизни изучения её отсутствия. )))

----------

Пема Ванчук (22.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что, значит, всё-таки в буддизме есть душа? Шокирующее откровение после почти полжизни изучения её отсутствия. )))


Предмет разговора определи, плз.
Что такое душа?

----------


## Нико

> Что такое душа?


Ну это атман с его тремя характеристиками: единство, постоянство, вечность.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.03.2013), Пема Ванчук (22.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну это атман с его тремя характеристиками: *единство, постоянство, вечность*.


Если читту (sems, а точнее sems nyid) понимать как индивидуальный поток ума, то он:
1. Составляет сущностное *единство* с самим собой (является самотождественым), поэтому его и называют *индивидуальным*;
2. Его качества ясности и осознавания *неизменны*, поэтому можно сказать, что одна из его характеристик - *постоянство*.
3. Он безначальный и бесконечный, а значит *вечный*.

Имеем все характеристики души. Что не так?

----------

Игорь Ю (26.03.2013)

----------


## Го Син

Кстати, от Нико тоже было бы интересно выслушать предложения, т.к. тоже речь шла о возможности разного перевода в зависимости от контекста

----------


## Dron

Предложите свой вариант.

----------


## Го Син

Я думал, у Вас есть предложения.

----------


## Го Син

Раз Вы спорили с Сергеем Хосом, оспаривая его вариант "грех".

----------


## Го Син

Сергей говорил, что во всех контекстах переводит как "грех", если я не ошибаюсь. А Вы на что бы предложили заменить "грех" в предложенных контекстах?

----------


## Го Син

предположим, sdig pa gsog "накапливает грехи"

----------


## Го Син

sdig pa'i las - "греховное деяние"

----------


## Го Син

Варианты желающих?

----------


## Нико

> sdig pa'i las - "греховное деяние"


Загрязненная карма.

----------


## Нико

> предположим, sdig pa gsog "накапливает грехи"


Накопление недобродетелей.

----------


## Нико

"Она была так одинока, что потерялась". (с)

----------


## Го Син

Нико, спасибо! Всегда легче что-то обсуждать, сравнивая варианты. Возьмем еще пару выражений: sdig pa 'dag или sbyong "преодолевает грехи" или, скажем, "устраняет грехи"

----------


## Го Син

Ну и, конечно же, нам не обойтись без выражения sdig pa byed "совершает грехи". Но где же Dron?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, спасибо! Всегда легче что-то обсуждать, сравнивая варианты. Возьмем еще пару выражений: sdig pa 'dag или sbyong "преодолевает грехи" или, скажем, "устраняет грехи"


"Очищает загрязнения-скверны"?

----------


## Нико

Дрону надо готовиться к рабочему дню. Не беспокойте его уже :Confused:

----------


## Го Син

Нико, похоже, Вы обеспокоены рабочим днем Dron'a больше, чем он сам - ведь он просил только дать ему контекст и вариант перевода)

----------


## Го Син

Но, конечно, я не хотел бы мешать его подготовке к рабочему дню) Я вот тоже в порядке подготовки к рабочему дню зашел прочитать про последние битвы переводчиков с тибетского)

----------


## Dron

> Ну и, конечно же, нам не обойтись без выражения sdig pa byed "совершает грехи". Но где же Dron?


Дайте пример перевода. Предложение.

----------


## Го Син

Хорошо, Dron (надеюсь, я не отвлекаю Вас от подготовки к рабочему дню?) Возьмем этот пример: chos med kyi mi lus sdig gsog pa las ni lceb pa dga'

----------


## Го Син

Чем человеческое тело без учения, накапливающее грехи,- уж лучше покончить с собой!

----------


## Нико

> Нико, похоже, Вы обеспокоены рабочим днем Dron'a больше, чем он сам - ведь он просил только дать ему контекст и вариант перевода)


Канешна, я беспокоюсь. Приведите контекст и вариант перевода, что ли. А то мы спокойно не заснём.

----------


## Нико

Пэ эс. Обойдясь без слова "грех".

----------


## Го Син

nga'i sdig pa sbyong ba'i thabs su/_shar phyogs kyi ri sna zhig la mkhar 'di lta bu zhig rtsigs shig gsungs/_

----------


## Го Син

В качестве способа для преодоления/устранения моих грехов [Марпа] изрек: "На выступе горы на восточной стороне выстрой такой вот дом!"

----------


## Го Син

nga sdig byed dus rgyags yon 'byor nas/_chos byed dus nor ci yang med pa 'di dra byung

----------


## Го Син

Когда я совершал грехи - получал пропитание и дары, а когда следую Учению - нет никакого имущества - так получается.

----------


## Dron

> Хорошо, Dron (надеюсь, я не отвлекаю Вас от подготовки к рабочему дню?) Возьмем этот пример: chos med kyi mi lus sdig gsog pa las ni lceb pa dga'


Переведите. Вы же переводчик? Так что -прошу.

----------


## Го Син

Дал перевод трех фраз из приведенных выше примеров)

----------


## Dron

Чего то как то сложно. Не получается пока.

----------


## Го Син

Простите, я не понял, о чем Вы? Если все же нужно готовиться к работе - то, м.б., лучше вернуться к этому обсуждению, когда/если сложится rten 'brel bzang po? Peace.

----------


## Го Син

А от Нико поступили варианты для всех выражений, кроме - sdig pa byed "совершает грехи". Можно попросить и этот - для полноты выборки?

----------


## Dron

> Когда я совершал грехи - получал пропитание и дары, а когда следую Учению - нет никакого имущества - так получается.


Когда грешил - питался
Как обратился к Дхарме- обнищал.

----------


## Нико

> nga'i sdig pa sbyong ba'i thabs su/_shar phyogs kyi ri sna zhig la mkhar 'di lta bu zhig rtsigs shig gsungs/_]


Тут очень странная фраза, возможно, с орф.ошибкой". Типа "Если я хочу очиститься от своих загрязнений, то есть способ это сделать, пообещав совершить это на востоке на вершине горы. Так сказано". Либо, по Вашей орфографии, нужно это делать в Греции. Решайте, что для Вас лучше. ))))

----------


## Нико

> А от Нико поступили варианты для всех выражений, кроме - sdig pa byed "совершает грехи". Можно попросить и этот - для полноты выборки?


Это к Хосу моему любимому. )

----------


## Нико

> В качестве способа для преодоления/устранения моих грехов [Марпа] изрек: "На выступе горы на восточной стороне выстрой такой вот дом!"


"Я был так несчастлив, что даже не заметил, как построил двухэтажный дом!" (с)

----------


## Го Син

> Когда грешил - питался
> Как обратился к Дхарме- обнищал.


Так все-таки "грешил"? Вы же были против слова "грех"?

----------


## Го Син

> Это к Хосу моему любимому. )


А Вас что смущает?

----------


## Нико

> А Вас что смущает?


Меня ничего, собственно, не смущает. Пусть Хос поправит мой вариант перевода. Только и всего.

----------


## Го Син

Нет, фраза нормальная, и ошибки здесь (хотя что именно Вы имеете в виду под ошибкой?) нет. Просто здесь в прямую речь Милы (nga'i sdig pa sbyong ba'i thabs su/_shar phyogs kyi ri sna zhig la mkhar 'di lta bu zhig rtsigs shig gsungs/_]) входит прямая речь Марпы (shar phyogs kyi ri sna zhig la mkhar 'di lta bu zhig rtsigs shig)

----------


## Нико

Вот это zhig la

А где там про дом?

----------


## Го Син

ri sna - это "нос горы" ((OT) [2675] ri'i sna gdong ngam sne mo/ ..), zhig - показатель неопределенности, la - la don.
а дом - это mkhar (в обычном языке, не в намтаре Миларепы, это "замок")

----------


## Го Син

> Меня ничего, собственно, не смущает. Пусть Хос поправит мой вариант перевода. Только и всего.


А это единственное выражение, свой вариант перевода которого Вы не предложили...

----------


## Нико

> ] это единственное выражение, свой вариант перевода которого Вы не предложили...


Ну как не предложила, 253.

----------


## Го Син

> Ну как не предложила, 253.


253 - это было про sdig pa sbyong, a я имею в виду sdig pa byed "совершает грехи"

----------


## Нико

> - это было про sdig pa sbyong, a я имею в виду sdig pa byed "совершает грехи"


Ну и? sdig pa sbyong -- это очищение проступков. Sdig pa byed --это их совершение. Понятно?

----------


## Го Син

> Ну и? sdig pa sbyong -- это очищение проступков. Sdig pa byed --это их совершение. Понятно?


sdig pa sbyong - Вы перевели как "очиститься от загрязнений", а не "проступков". Поэтому давайте уточним - "совершение загрязнений" или "совершение проступков"? 

И "очищение проступков" или "очищение загрязнений"?

----------


## Нико

> sdig pa sbyong - Вы перевели как "очиститься от загрязнений", а не "проступков". Поэтому давайте уточним - "совершение загрязнений" или "совершение проступков"? 
> 
> И "очищение проступков" или "очищение загрязнений"?


Загрязнений, ИМХО.

----------


## Кунсанг

Намкай Норбу ринпоче:

Нам нужно очищать препятствия и помехи: препятствия к полной реализации и помехи практике для обретения знания. Тибетский глагол дигпа ( sdig.pa) означает “мешать”. Но теперь многие буддисты переводят его как “грех” (sin), поскольку именно это слово использовалось христианами при переводе Библии на тибетский язык. На самом деле оно означает не “грех”, а  “препятствие”. Это важно, поскольку мешать реализации — это очень плохо, и эту ситуацию нужно преодолеть. 

Где-то встречалось его еще более развернутое объяснение смысла тибетского термина дигпа.

----------

Пема Ванчук (25.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Придумал как переводить дигпа) - Препятствие-неблагодеяние.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче:
> На самом деле оно означает не “грех”, а  “препятствие”.


Непонятно, в чем Намкай Норбу ринпоче усматривает различие: “грех”, тоже означает  “препятствие”.

Вообще, все эти споры суждения происходят от незнания того, как определяется понятие "грех".
Люди берут его бытовое, профанное значение и начинают критиковать. Собственно, вся критика тут сводится к требованию ориентироваться в переводческой деятельности на уровень понимания усредненного и не особо отягщенного культурными ассоциациями читателя. По-моему, это глупо.

----------


## Кунсанг

Сами христиане вероятно часто не придумывали новые слова, а брали то, что есть и уже потом вкладывали свой дополнительный смысл в них. Также можно поступить и буддистам, используя слово грех, но при этом придется его немного комментировать. Тогда может встанет на места, потому что у многих ассоциации возникают с христианскими вещами. Также слово Бог. Боги и у буддистов есть. Будда это Бог грубо говоря. Высшее существо.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> брали то, что есть и уже потом вкладывали свой дополнительный смысл в них. Также можно поступить и буддистам, используя слово грех, но при этом придется его немного комментировать.


Именно это я и предлагаю.

----------

Го Син (25.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Загрязнений, ИМХО.


Если sdig pa - загрязнения, то что такое sgrib pa?

----------

Го Син (25.03.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Мне кажется, что неприятие слова -грех есть ещё немного вопрос коммерции (продажа информации за деньги или  благожелательность и интерес). А так, как многие европейские буддисты- ещё слегка антихрестьяне, то подающий информацию инстиктивно не приемлет этот термин, ибо он не выгодно отзывается в умах потребителя, даже если термин переводит смысл корректно.

----------

Lion Miller (25.03.2013), Won Soeng (25.03.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (25.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.03.2013), Сергей Хос (25.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Непонятно, в чем Намкай Норбу ринпоче усматривает различие: “грех”, тоже означает  “препятствие”.
> 
> Вообще, все эти споры суждения происходят от незнания того, как определяется понятие "грех".
> Люди берут его бытовое, профанное значение и начинают критиковать. Собственно, вся критика тут сводится к требованию ориентироваться в переводческой деятельности на уровень понимания усредненного и не особо отягщенного культурными ассоциациями читателя. По-моему, это глупо.


Мнение Бориса Загумённого:



> Христианизация — обычное явление, искажающее смыслу контекст переводов. Ранее (в XIX в.) она господствовала, но и сейчас —не редкость. Несколько примеров. 
> 
> 
> 
>  (1)   Грех. Всякий грех — результат первородного греха, т. е. грехопадения Адама и Евы, описываемого в Библии. Это понятие мононотеистических религий. В буддийских переводах возможно употребление этого слова, но гдето на «периферии» и не в буквальном (прямом) смысле. В прямом же (христианском) смысле — это явная нелепость, что очевидно.


http://www.torchinov.com/торчиновски...екстов/

----------


## Gakusei

Если это так ужасно - брать слова, используемые другими религиями - потому-де, что кто-то может из-за этих слов в эти другие религии ненароком перейти, то почему буддизм сразу не избавился от всех этих брахманских карм, мокш, нирван, дхарм и проч.? Почему сразу не придумали свои оригинальные слова, чтоб ни с чем не путать?

----------

Го Син (25.03.2013), Кунсанг (26.03.2013), Сергей Хос (25.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2013)

----------


## Го Син

Можно ли на БФ устраивать опрос с подсчетом голосов?

----------


## Го Син

[QUOTE=Глеб Шутов;565801]Мнение Бориса Загумённого:

Ценится ли здесь мнение БЗ?
 :Big Grin:  :Cry:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мнение Бориса Загумённого:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Христианизация — обычное явление, искажающее смыслу контекст переводов. Ранее (в XIX в.) она господствовала, но и сейчас —не редкость. Несколько примеров. 
> 
> (1) Грех. Всякий грех — результат первородного греха, т. е. грехопадения Адама и Евы, описываемого в Библии. Это понятие мононотеистических религий. В буддийских переводах возможно употребление этого слова, но гдето на «периферии» и не в буквальном (прямом) смысле. В прямом же (христианском) смысле — это явная нелепость, что очевидно.


Это вздор тут написан, ИМХО.
Борис просто не желает вдуматься в смыслы и выносит поверхностное суждение по внешним признакам.
Еще раз повторю: библейская легенда о грехопадении отражает не уровне теистической парадигмы ту же реальность, о которой в буддизме говорится как о разделении сансары и нирваны под действием неведения. То есть речь в обоих случаях идет о возникновении эгоцентрации, влекущей повреждение "психической организации ЖС", и как следствие - совершение вредоносных поступков, то есть грехов.
Поэтому можно утверждать, что _dig pa_ в буддизме и _грех_ в христианстве в этом смысле совершенно тождественные понятия, они отражают одну и ту же реальность, один и тот же душевный процесс.

----------


## Го Син

Жаль, нельзя провести опрос с подсчетом голосов (как вконтакте). 

Мы имеем варианты: 1) грех, 2) загрязнение (но в чем отличие от sgrib pa?), 3) препятствие-неблагодеяние, 4) проступок.

Причем Нико предлагает чередовать загрязнение/проступок. Dron  тж. перевел как "грех".

Кто за какую цифру?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Жаль, нельзя провести опрос с подсчетом голосов (как вконтакте). 
> 
> Мы имеем варианты: 1) грех, 2) загрязнение (но в чем отличие от sgrib pa?), 3) препятствие-неблагодеяние, 4) проступок.
> 
> Причем Нико предлагает чередовать загрязнение/проступок. Dron  тж. перевел как "грех".
> 
> Кто за какую цифру?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21635

----------

Vladiimir (25.03.2013), Го Син (25.03.2013)

----------


## Го Син

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21636

----------


## Германн

Грех - это поступок, влекущий посмертное воздаяние. (Буддизм тоже учит о грехах; слово как слово.)

----------

Сергей Хос (25.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Грех - это поступок, влекущий посмертное воздаяние. (Буддизм тоже учит о грехах; слово как слово.)


По индузму то же самое, с добавлением: посмертное воздаяние за созданный этим грехом зрелый кармический плод [который в полной мере человек имеет возможность вкусить в адах; а тут практически аналогично Буддизму; и следствие - далее в логично следующем воплощении - обусловленность прежним грехом даёт конкретные отягощающие условия и качества при рождении: даже глухота, заикание, желтуха и др. Источник: Гаруда Пурана.]

----------


## Германн

> По индузму то же самое, с добавлением: посмертное воздаяние за созданный этим грехом зрелый кармический плод [который в полной мере человек имеет возможность вкусить в адах; а тут практически аналогично Буддизму; и следствие - далее в логично следующем воплощении - обусловленность прежним грехом даёт конкретные отягощающие условия и качества при рождении: даже глухота, заикание, желтуха и др. Источник: Гаруда Пурана.]


Как бы Вы прокомментировали, что ритуалы RudhirAdhyAya были прекращены не индуистами, а внешней по отношению к традиции силой (англичанами)? Интересно Ваше мнение в связи с идеей греха.

----------


## Ашвария

> Как бы Вы прокомментировали, что ритуалы RudhirAdhyAya были прекращены не индуистами, а внешней по отношению к традиции силой (англичанами)? Интересно Ваше мнение в связи с идеей греха.


Вы правильно говорите:
внешней. Чуждой. Не понимающей.
Как не понята, к примеру, была тактика активного ненасилия Махатма Ганди, и до сих пор в русских разных источниках это непонимание царствует (я не голословна, но не хочу засорять тему ссылками).
Практически и деятельно Индуисты защищали и защищают Буддизм, это подтверждается фактами (хотя бы вооруженный конфликт, спровоцированный Бодхи на Индо-Бутанской границе прошлым летом).

Есть тактика неосуждения в индуизме. Есть тактика лояльности. Есть *сатьям вада дхармам чара* (говори правду, действуй по справедливости - санскрит).
И радует, что индуисты во время учений Е.С.Далай Ламы торжественно отмечали в Дели 50-летие предоставления Его Святейшеству и Тибетцам убежища, о котором многие (британцы тоже) узнали только после русских Учений  :Smilie: 
Спасибо за понимание

----------


## Нико

> И радует, что индуисты во время учений Е.С.Далай Ламы торжественно отмечали в Дели 50-летие предоставления Его Святейшеству и Тибетцам убежища, о котором многие (британцы тоже) узнали только после русских Учений


Новая, свежая, неожиданная информация. Британцы что, газеты не читают? И при чём тут русские учения?

----------


## Ашвария

> Новая, свежая, неожиданная информация. Британцы что, газеты не читают? И при чём тут русские учения?


Это по времени.  :Smilie: 
Е.С.Далай Лама тогда посетил этот ашрам. Информация с фотографиями была сразу выставлена на сайте Hindu, а также *I'm proud to be an Indian* тогда были фотографии Е.С.Далай Ламы 1960х. Просто пример привела, что индуисты буддизм защищают.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это вздор тут написан, ИМХО.
> Борис просто не желает вдуматься в смыслы и выносит поверхностное суждение по внешним признакам.


То ли дело -- Хармс!

"Если грешит только один человек, то значит все грехи мира находятся в самом человеке. Грех не входит в человека, а только выходит из него. Подобно пище: человек съедает хорошее, а выбрасывает из себя нехорошее. В мире нет ничего нехорошего, только то, что прошло сквозь человека, может стать нехорошим."

----------

Magan Poh (26.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2013)

----------


## Го Син

> Чего то как то сложно. Не получается пока.



К сожалению, Dron так и не высказался по остальным предложенным контекстам(((

----------


## Германн

> Это по времени. 
> Е.С.Далай Лама тогда посетил этот ашрам. Информация с фотографиями была сразу выставлена на сайте Hindu, а также *I'm proud to be an Indian* тогда были фотографии Е.С.Далай Ламы 1960х. Просто пример привела, что индуисты буддизм защищают.


Те индуисты, которыми можно только родиться: индуисты по крови. Открытые же к млеччхам шакты не отвергают Калика-пурану. Не грех ли?

----------


## Ашвария

> Те индуисты, которыми можно только родиться: индуисты по крови. Открытые же к млеччхам шакты не отвергают Калика-пурану. Не грех ли?


Клановые религии и верования в природных духов - это не Индуизм. Там разное встречается, в том числе и жертвы. Критерий отличия настоящей толерантности индуизма от не настоящего целостного понимания с неосуждением - со стороны трудно, но всё-таки это будет неосуждение и поддержание усмотрения единосущности, пример: *Локаа самастха сукхино бхаванту!* - это индуизм. А [перевод] *Вижу в Нём Така(у)рани* - это клановая религия. К псевдоэзотерикам новоявленых модных учителей индуизм тоже ни малейшего отношения не имеет. Потому что преемственность в нём соблюдается ещё жёстче чем в буддизме.
Между прочим, в начале некоторых закрытых сайтов Хинду сейчас висит предупреждение: **Псевдосекьюларизм - хуже чем терроризм!**

----------


## Германн

Леся Ди, где можно познакомиться с осуждением Калика-пураны с точки зрения ортодоксального, традиционного индуизма? 
Оценку таких практик с точки зрения Ваджраяны см. в намтаре махасиддхи Вирупы, №3 http://dazan.spb.ru/teachers/buddha-...84-mahasiddha/

----------

Ашвария (28.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Леся Ди, где можно познакомиться с осуждением Калика-пураны с точки зрения ортодоксального, традиционного индуизма? 
> Оценку таких практик с точки зрения Ваджраяны см. в намтаре махасиддхи Вирупы, №3 http://dazan.spb.ru/teachers/buddha-...84-mahasiddha/


Осуждение как таковое - это не тот метод. Им не пользуются. Предоставить лучшее - это метод. Как Вы знаете, даже клановые религии, требующие жертв, порою кровавых, в Индии не запрещают, но участия в них не принимают. И со временем те ограничиваются (потому в современном мире употребляется уже слово *клан*, и они изживают себя со временем. То что выродилось в магию, однозначно никакого отношения ни к Индуизму, ни к Буддизму, не имеет. Потому что вне Дхармы (в высшем смысле слова, *Бог - это Дхарма* - Ведическая установка, одна из пяти; 4 другие: Прэма=Любовь, Шанти=Мир, Сатья=Истина, Ахимса=Ненасилие: одновременно).
Увижу проповедника - спрошу ссылку [можно ли], по этому конкретному вопросу.

----------

Германн (28.03.2013)

----------

